# What Do I Use to Seal Paintings?



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

I live in a very mold prone house and I was wondering what the best painting sealant would be so that I can easily clean them?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I see that you're not getting any response to this though it's early yet. I personally haven't varnished any of my paintings yet so I have zero experience. A google search "how to seal a painting" brings up quite a bit of information". What I commonly found out is you need an isolation layer before applying the varnish. Could be necessary, could be marketing. I hope someone comes along with some actual experience to help you.
Good luck.


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> I see that you're not getting any response to this though it's early yet. I personally haven't varnished any of my paintings yet so I have zero experience.


Thanks for trying to help I really appreciate it.:wink: I do know that you can buy different types of spray on or brush on varnish and I thought it might be a good idea since I have had trouble recently with things on my shelves getting moldy and I certainly wouldn't want my paintings to get moldy and not be able to clean them. That would just be sad.:vs_sob: What I am really looking for is what brand/type of sealant do I need?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It is my understanding that Acrylic is actually a plastic product. You can tell that when a blob dries on your pallet and it is like a blob of plastic. So it is not porous and doesn't need to be sealed like oil paintings. Having said that I have to admit I did seal my acrylic paintings when I was doing acrylic with Liquitex Basics gloss varnish just because I didn't know any better.


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> It is my understanding that Acrylic is actually a plastic product. You can tell that when a blob dries on your pallet and it is like a blob of plastic. So it is not porous and doesn't need to be sealed like oil paintings. .


So if I need to clean a painting is it alright if I clean an acrylic painting with a water based cleaner? That is why I want to seal it because if I have a problem I need to be able to clean it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I believe so. I've done it without any problems. Sure would like someone else to say yes or no too.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I have no idea what would work but I can suggest doing a small test painting and seal it. Then try to clean it and see what happens.

I test just about everything before committing my work to it. Better to run a small test then to found out you did it wrong on a finished piece.


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> I have no idea what would work but I can suggest doing a small test painting and seal it. Then try to clean it and see what happens.


Thank you so much! I can't believe I didn't think of that. Great advice!:vs_box:


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

I seal mine with gloss varnish it makes them easy to wipe off, you can use pouring medium as an isolation layer if you like.


----------

